# Prince George's baby blanket



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

I saw the picture of William and Kate with their new baby wrapped in that no doubt hand knitted white blanket with the deep lace border. I wonder if I missed someone asking about the yarn and pattern here on KP. 

Please let me know. The pattern is probably state secret but I can wish.


----------



## Doreen LaVine (Jul 25, 2011)

It was lovely. Does anyone know the story?


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

There was an earlier discussion. Use the search function.


----------



## nannysu (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi Carole,

It may be hand knitted but was shop bought and cost about £46. It was lovely wasn't it and I think quite a few of us wish there was a pattern!


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

I don't think you could really see anything since it was wrapped around the baby, but there are many free vintage knit baby shawl patterns on the internet. I just made one for my sister.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-baby-shawl


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

There was an article somewhere on the net that I read. The woman and the yarn shop were commissioned to make it. I remember there was a picture of the woman who made it and she was holding it up for the pic. Try Google search and see what you get. OBTW-this shop has produced the blankets for other royal babies.


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> There was an article somewhere on the net that I read. The woman and the yarn shop were commissioned to make it. I remember there was a picture of the woman who made it and she was holding it up for the pic. Try Google search and see what you get. OBTW-this shop has produced the blankets for other royal babies.


Sorry but that was not the shawl that the baby was wrapped in on leaving he hospital. There is a discussion about the shawl on another thread. Search the threads and you will get the info on it.


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

I saw something about it in TV and they said it was an Australian woman who made it and she has a shop.


----------



## Lonie (Sep 23, 2012)

"The couple's first child, born on June 22, was seen looking super-snug in the white shawl by GH Hurt & Son in Nottingham, which was apparently made by the same company that knitted Wills's baby blanket 31 years ago, and Princes Charles' way back in 1948.
Now a plethora of new and expectant parents are desperate to get their hands on the £45 merino wool product."

http://www.ghhurt.com/baby-shawls/product/super-fine-merino-wool-christening-shawl.html


----------



## jasann100 (Sep 1, 2011)

here in Australia Spotlight has the free pattern on their be site, www.spotlight.com.au.


----------



## NgaireMPhillips (Jul 22, 2013)

New Zealands official gift to the Royal couple is a hand-spun, hand-knitted fine merino lace shawl, similar to the one that New Zealand gave when Prince William was born. The intricate shawl has been designed by Margaret Stove, who was also responsible for Prince Williams shawl. Cynthia Read from Cambridge spun the wool and knitted the shawl.

As well as the shawl, and with the blessing of the Duke and Duchess of Cambridge, an invitation was sent to knitters around the country to knit baby singlets to give to new parents at local maternity and neonatal units on the couples behalf. 

Google Cynthia Read, Cambridge, and you will see photos and the newspaper article in the Waikato Times.

And to those in other lands who do not know, note that New Zealand is not part of Australia. There is a wild and wide Tasman Sea in between.


----------



## Silverkiwi (Feb 5, 2012)

Doreen LaVine said:


> It was lovely. Does anyone know the story?


Look up Prince George's shawl in the pictures area.
Susan
NZ


----------



## gemini_99_au (Mar 24, 2013)

I was this on Facebook.The Royal Look Royal Shawl

http://promotions.spotlight.com.au//Facebook/E02_14_Knitted_baby_shawl_PS.pdf


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Someone posted it was a gift from NZ and posted a pic.


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

There were many shawls/baby blankets knit and gifted, but the "official" one that they left the hospital with was actually machine knit, and commissioned by the Royal Family from (I don't recall the name of the yarn company in Britain) that has provided the official baby shawls for many many years. I was paying attention to all the news reports, and was very disappointed to learn it was machine knit. Not that one couldn't replicate it in hand knitting... There was also mention of a traditional Shetland pattern.


----------



## Roslyn17 (Apr 22, 2013)

I too was going to tell the ladies about the pattern available from spotlight in Aus. If you put in Knitted Baby Shawl the pattern comes up as a pdf which can be downloaded. Just put spotlight Australia into google. 
Roslyn


----------



## CMCray (Mar 2, 2012)

Your blanket is beautiful!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

NgaireMPhillips said:


> And to those in other lands who do not know, note that New Zealand is not part of Australia. There is a wild and wide Tasman Sea in between.


 I was in your beautiful country last December (I am from the USA) and put my toes in that wild sea! Cold water but very pretty. Lots of big waves and interesting beaches. We cycled through the Westlands for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

It is machine knit as well, which was pretty obvious I suppose.It would have been nice to see a hand knit version.


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

gemini_99_au said:


> I was this on Facebook.The Royal Look Royal Shawl
> 
> http://promotions.spotlight.com.au//Facebook/E02_14_Knitted_baby_shawl_PS.pdf


Thanks for posting this ,it is beautiful and would be a labour of love .


----------



## alysonclark (Jun 30, 2011)

Lonie said:


> "The couple's first child, born on June 22, was seen looking super-snug in the white shawl by GH Hurt & Son in Nottingham, which was apparently made by the same company that knitted Wills's baby blanket 31 years ago, and Princes Charles' way back in 1948.
> Now a plethora of new and expectant parents are desperate to get their hands on the £45 merino wool product."
> 
> http://www.ghhurt.com/baby-shawls/product/super-fine-merino-wool-christening-shawl.html


Thanks for posting this ,there are some beautiful shawls on here .
Hopefully this will be the revival of the traditional shawl ,so much nicer than the modern cocoons ect


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

I was, too, disappointed that it was made by a machine. Shocked, after a hand knitted one was made. Maybe it didn't get to them on time.


----------



## gram98 (Jul 8, 2013)

On a previous forum it was said to be designed and knitted by a woman in New Zealand.


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

gemini_99_au said:


> I was this on Facebook.The Royal Look Royal Shawl
> 
> http://promotions.spotlight.com.au//Facebook/E02_14_Knitted_baby_shawl_PS.pdf


I am so going to knit this just because. will give to a local shelter I have no grandkids. thanks for the link. Happy knitting Linda


----------



## SheilaSB (Sep 2, 2011)

I paid close attention to the baby blanket during the TV presentation and noticed the design, and perhaps I can help you. An person experienced in knitting/crochet should be able to make a pattern. At any rate, I noticed these features:

The blanket had a vertical rib knit, and every six to eight inches down the length there was a 1.5 to 2-inch granny square with a flower in the center. There would be about a four-inch strip of rib knit before the next few rows with granny squares. In the alternate rows of granny squares, the squares would be staggered or would correspond with the center of the space of rib knit between the previous rows with granny squares. Around the edges there were chevrons with the open end toward the center of the blanket and the point of the chevrons forming the border. If you would like, I could draw a diagram and send it to you and anyone else who is interested. Please send me a private message with your mailing address, and I will get it to you ASAP.


----------



## SheilaSB (Sep 2, 2011)

This shawl is close, but not exactly what I saw on the TV news when the baby was presented. Please see my post on this subject.


----------



## SheilaSB (Sep 2, 2011)

This shawl still is not what I noticed during the presentation of the baby on TV. Also, the TV news said the blanket was a pale yellow. Please see my post with my description.


----------



## Ozebeaver (Dec 9, 2012)

The Spotlight pattern is close but the GH Hurt shawl has a much wider edging that has a large inner pattern that the Spotlight pattern fails to include. Also thee GH Hurt shawl has an eyelet mitre corner pattern and not seamed as the Spotlight. I am sure someone could probably count stitches off the pics to put together the inner edge pattern.

Had a chuckle at the note on their website regarding lead times for the shawl is now ten weeks due to increased demand. You would think that if they produced a shawl for William and
Charles' births previously that the company would have planned for this 'increased' demand.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

fergablu2 said:


> I don't think you could really see anything since it was wrapped around the baby, but there are many free vintage knit baby shawl patterns on the internet. I just made one for my sister.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/knitted-baby-shawl


oooooooo Wonderful!


----------



## Grannie Myra (Jan 3, 2013)

jasann100 said:


> here in Australia Spotlight has the free pattern on their be site, www.spotlight.com.au.


Can you give us a link to this - only found one on the site and I'm not sure it's the same one!


----------



## katm13 (Jan 22, 2011)

Jasann,

I want to say Thank you for mentioning the spotlight sight

It's new to me went to look and loved all the patterns.
Thanks for sharing

KatM


----------



## RachelL (Dec 18, 2011)

Carole Jeanne said:


> I saw the picture of William and Kate with their new baby wrapped in that no doubt hand knitted white blanket with the deep lace border. I wonder if I missed someone asking about the yarn and pattern here on KP.
> 
> Please let me know. The pattern is probably state secret but I can wish.


Try this:

http://www.stuff.co.nz/waikato-times/news/8953772/Cambridge-woman-behind-NZs-royal-baby-g...


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

That doesn't appear to be the one that he was brought home in though.



RachelL said:


> Try this:
> 
> http://www.stuff.co.nz/waikato-times/news/8953772/Cambridge-woman-behind-NZs-royal-baby-g...


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

aljellie said:


> There was an earlier discussion. Use the search function.


Oh help. I haven't the foggiest idea if u mean use the search function in KP ( how on earth do I do that??) or some other search function.


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

aljellie said:


> There was an earlier discussion. Use the search function.


Oh help. I haven't the foggiest idea if u mean use the search function in KP ( how on earth do I do that??) or some other search function.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

If you go to the top of the Knitting Paradise page, there is a Search feature - click on that and you'll get a box to enter in what you're looking for...I put in Royal Baby Blanket and this is the list of items that was returned:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/search.jsp?q=Royal+baby+blanket&u=&s=0

You'll be able to read all the different comments regarding the blanket. This is the one that I plan on making for our new granddaughter due in January---it may not be the official one, but it's close enough for our princess.



Carole Jeanne said:


> Oh help. I haven't the foggiest idea if u mean use the search function in KP ( how on earth do I do that??) or some other search function.


----------



## Knitophile (Oct 22, 2012)

jasann100 said:


> here in Australia Spotlight has the free pattern on their be site, www.spotlight.com.au.


It took awhile to find. Here is direct link:
http://www.spotlight.com.au/projects/knitted-baby-shawl/


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

It's really a fun blanket to work on---I, however, created a few more stockinette rows in between the lacey panels. It just gives the blanket more substance.


----------



## Ozebeaver (Dec 9, 2012)

Knitophile said:


> It took awhile to find. Here is direct link:
> http://www.spotlight.com.au/projects/knitted-baby-shawl/


I would like to find a graph for the first geometric pattern in the border of the original shawl. The Spotlight shawl does not give the first two patterns. Have found one but not the first one and cannot get a clearer enough image to do a stitch and row count. 
:?


----------



## meadow123 (Mar 6, 2012)

I have knitted two of these one 5 years ago and one 1 year ago for two of my grandchildren,i knitted them in three ply wool and the pattern was called the tree of life in the uk.


----------

